# Culpepper demands Trade me now or terminate my contract!



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Daunte's upping the ante! It's only a matter of time! Trade him now to get a couple draft pics!

Bye Bye Daunte!

Ryan

.
--------------------------------------------------

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/print?id ... type=story

MINNEAPOLIS -- Daunte Culpepper's shaky relationship with the Minnesota Vikings deteriorated further on Wednesday when the quarterback said he has asked to be released if the team can't work out a trade.

In an e-mail to reporters, Culpepper said he has been made aware that the Vikings are shopping him on the trade market. He asked the Vikings if he could speak to interested teams on his own behalf -- and was denied.

"If a trade does not happen then I am asking the Vikings to terminate my contract as soon as possible," Culpepper wrote.

He said he appreciated that the team's new owner, Zygi Wilf, was willing to pay him a $6 million bonus due later this month.

"However, because of the fundamental differences I have with management regarding the approach to my personal and professional life, I think it is the best business decision for both parties to go our separate ways," Culpepper said.

He softened his message slightly by saying that if the team didn't honor his request, "then I intend to fulfill my contractual obligations to the Minnesota Vikings."

In a brief phone interview with The Associated Press, Culpepper said he had been angered by a recent e-mail he received from the team. He didn't elaborate on the contents of the e-mail.

A Vikings spokesman didn't immediately return a phone call.

Culpepper's status with the team has been in question ever since a boat party scandal on Lake Minnetonka in September. He was charged with several misdemeanors for lewd conduct; Culpepper has said he is innocent and will fight the allegations in court.

Further complicating Culpepper's situation is his continued recovery from a devastating knee injury on Oct. 30 against Carolina. Culpepper missed most of last season after tearing three ligaments in his right knee, calling into question whether he will be ready for the start of the 2006 season.

Even before the injury, Culpepper was having one of his worst seasons as a pro.

He threw twice as many interceptions as he did touchdowns during the Vikings' 2-5 start. After he went down with the injury, backup Brad Johnson guided the Vikings to six straight wins, though that was due as much to an improved defense as it was Johnson's play.

Culpepper let his longtime agent, Mason Ashe, go in the offseason. He has been representing himself since then, saying he wanted to be more involved in his financial business, and has issued several statements to the media conveying his general unhappiness with the organization.

Culpepper signed a 10-year, $102 million contract in 2003, but much of that money was not guaranteed. He restructured his contract during training camp last season to give him nearly $8 million more in guaranteed money, but the quarterback has not been a steady presence with the team during its coaching change.

Wilf fired Mike Tice after the last game of the season and replaced him with Philadelphia offensive coordinator Brad Childress.

During his introductory press conference, Childress proclaimed Culpepper the starter, though he acknowledged at the NFL combine that the team had received inquiries about his availability.

Childress said then that he hoped to have both Culpepper and Johnson on the team this season.

"That's the mindset," Childress said at the combine in Indianapolis. "I don't know anything to the contrary."


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

talk about getting the blood boiling, I hate this guy, get rid of him, I was, was, willing to give him a shot, but now, he's a god da&n virus!!!! this guy really gets me, terrible, let him be someone elses problem, personally I hope his knee doesn't hold up with another team, and we can look back and say 'uff da' good thing we got rid of that &^%%#$, but anyways, shows his loyalty


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

The problem is nobody's willing to give up anything to get him right now. :eyeroll:

What a jerk! uke:


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

:toofunny:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Vikes waited one too many seasons. Bummer.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

he's for sale on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/us/ws/ebayISAPI.dl. ... 8778084807


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I heard on Mike and Mike this morning that he could be gone by the end of the day.


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Makes you want to take even a harder look at the past trade of Moss! And now who do you think was the biggest distraction for the Vikes 2 years ago in the lockerroom........... :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah word has it he'll be going to Miami or Oakland! I can't think of who I'd rather see him play for. Hmmm.... either he could wallow in pity and struggle with Miami... or we could see him reunited with Randy and see how his psyche handles all the ego's on that team....

Tough choice.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here was today's update. Just found it.

---------------------------------------
Vikings step up efforts to deal unhappy Culpepper

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
By Len Pasquarelli
ESPN.com

Upset by Daunte Culpepper's public attempts to force a divorce, Minnesota Vikings officials have determined to trade the unhappy quarterback and have ratcheted up their dialogue with possible suitors.

League sources said that the Vikings, shortly after a Wednesday e-mail that Culpepper sent to several media outlets in which he acknowledged that he has requested to be traded or release, began calling clubs they feel might be interested in acquiring the seven-year veteran.

ESPN's Chris Mortensen reports the Vikings are determined to trade Culpepper before the league's free-agency period begins at 12:01 ET Saturday.

One team believed to have discussed the possibility of dealing for Culpepper is Oakland. The Raiders last week released starting quarterback Kerry Collins, then rescinded the move when the league delayed the start to the free agent signing period. Collins' status with the team remains in limbo, in large part because of a prohibitive salary cap figure for 2006 that the Raiders would prefer to reduce.

In his Wednesday e-mail, the fourth he has sent to Twin Cities and national reporters since last month, Culpepper wrote: "Now that I have confirmed that the Vikings have been seeking to trade me, I have asked for permission to speak to the interested teams. The Vikings have denied my request. If a trade does not happen, then I am asking the Vikings to terminate my contract as soon as possible."

Minnesota was scheduled to pay Culpepper a $6 million roster bonus on March 17 as part of a contract enhancement new owner Zygi Wilf added to the quarterback's existing deal last summer. That date for the execution of the bonus is expected to be pushed back because of the delay in beginning the league year. Culpepper is due a base salary of $2 million for 2006.

But the contract, which runs through the 2013 season, is just one of the several elements complicating any potential Culpepper trade.

Culpepper, 29, continues to rehabilitate his right knee and, while he is said to have made substantial progress in his recovery, the injury was a severe one. Culpepper tore three ligaments in the knee in an Oct. 30 game at Carolina and has been rehabilitating in the Orlando, Fla., area. First-year head coach Brad Childress would prefer that Culpepper continue his rehabilitation at the team's facility.

In addition, Culpepper still faces misdemeanor charges related to the so-called "Love Boat" scandal of last September, an incident allegedly involving some Vikings teammates. And, finally, Culpepper split during this offseason with longtime agent Mason Ashe, and has been representing himself. Any team interested in trading for Culpepper almost certainly would want to rework his contract. Culpepper's base salaries for the seasons after this one rise dramatically, to $5.5 million in 2007 and $6 million each for 2008-2009.

If the Vikings are successful in dealing Culpepper, they could go with Brad Johnson, who took over for the second half of last season, as the starter. Or Childress, the former Philadelphia Eagles offensive coordinator who has been charged with rebuilding the team's image on and off the field, could seek to sign a veteran as a free agent. Because the Vikings are nearly $30 million under the NFL's new salary cap of $102 million for 2006, there is no urgency to resolve Culpepper's status, and it is doubtful the club will release him.

A first-round pick in the 1999 draft, Culpepper has appeared in 81 games and started all but one of them. He has completed 1,678 of 2,607 passes for 20,162 yards, with 135 touchdown passes and 86 interceptions.

The former Central Florida star has also rushed 454 times for 2,476 yards. He has been chosen to the Pro Bowl on three occasions.
-------------------------------------

Ahh the plot thickens.....

Ryan

.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I just heard on KFAN that New Orleans might be in the mix for Daunte.

I imagine Joe Horn wouldn't mine that.

Lots of speculation out there, I guess time will tell.


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

I've stood up for Cpep forever but am tired of the drama. Goodbye and good riddance. I just hope the Vikes can find someone foolish enough to actually give them a 1st rounder.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Culpepper may get trade wish
Forum staff reports, The Forum
Published Friday, March 10, 2006

The Minnesota Vikings are determined to trade quarterback Daunte Culpepper before the free-agent signing period begins at 11:01 p.m. today.

ESPN columnist Chris Mortensen and Sports Illustrated's Don Banks reported the Vikings' intentions Thursday.

The St. Paul Pioneer Press reported Thursday that the Oakland Raiders, Miami Dolphins, Detroit Lions and New York Jets are among the teams interested in the seven-year veteran.

Star Tribune reporter Judd Zulgad reported in an article published late Thursday night that Oakland appeared to be the frontrunner in trade talks. He added that Arizona Cardinals and New Orleans Saints are also potential trade partners.

ESPN.com's Len Pasquarelli also reported the Vikings' interest in dealing with Oakland.

Trade talks started Wednesday after Culpepper sent a letter to several media members stating he wanted the Vikings to trade him.

If they wouldn't do that, the three-time Pro Bowler said he wanted to be released.

......................................................................................................

See ya pepper!!

Bob


----------

